# More Curves, new entryway



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure what you would call this, I don't think it is a porch, I don't think it is a portico, I am going to go with covered entry way.

House was built in 1926 after the existing house burned. Architect designed the fire station in Columbus, indiana along with a few other important buildings in Indy. The owners actually have the original prints to the house from 1926. That made it easy to find where the center of the radius was. 

The structure came down in a few hours, I took a bunch of pictures with measurements for reference during the rebuild. Turns out, this structure was built by a small high end shop in Fort Wayne, right next to my good friend's building, who is 5th generation wood working machinery dealer in the same building since 1895. He said his dad bought the machinery, building and property when that company closed its doors in the 1960's. It is now a parking lot he leases to the adjacent building.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Are you replicating what's existing?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Are you replicating what's existing?


Yes, as close as possible.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Jealous. Looks like a fun job.

How are the columns?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Jealous. Looks like a fun job.
> 
> How are the columns?


Rusted beyond repair, one capital is junk. 

I have nothing to do with the columns or refinishing the cope and stick ceiling. Owners are dealing with that.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Looks like a cool project Darcy. I love projects that have some history to them....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hot day, have to take kids 3 different places tuesday mornings and pick one up at lunch and take her someplace else. Can't seem to get a whole lot going on Tuesdays. 

This part is what everything else is built off of. Made several trips back and forth to the edge sander to keep the outside of this flush with my reference marks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My girls go to gymnastics on tuesday nights, which leaves me and the dude home to get some work done. 

I still can't get him to cut on the right side of the line.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice portico darcey. 

Enjoy those kids while they're young. They grow up fast, then they eat everything in sight. It costs us more for groceries now than the mortgage payment. LOL.....

Bob

Bob


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

What will go on the roof, metal?
Are you doing all the trim in wood or PVC?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Warren said:


> What will go on the roof, metal?
> Are you doing all the trim in wood or PVC?



Roof and built in gutter will be copper. PVC is what they wanted for the trim. 

There is also an iron railing that goes on the roof and bolted to the house.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool project Darcy. :thumbup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I want that Oliver band saw. (but I don't have room for it)

Cool project. Hope everyone else involved is as talented as you. :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mudpad said:


> I want that Oliver band saw. (but I don't have room for it)
> 
> Cool project. Hope everyone else involved is as talented as you. :thumbup:



It really does not take up much more room then a smaller machine. It was their very first model with built in motor drive, the only big thing is the table. The machine is from 1923.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

The doctorate thesis of trim carpentry:

Curves and stair building.

:thumbsup:

Sharp.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It really does not take up much more room then a smaller machine. It was their very first model with built in motor drive, the only big thing is the table. The machine is from 1923.


Guess I'll keep my Powermatic. It probably does what I need it to do. No where close to the cool factor though!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like a bit more rot than you anticipated.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I still can't get him to cut on the right side of the line.


Take his ice cream away 'til he gets it right!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Looks like a bit more rot than you anticipated.



I planned to rebuild it from the get go anyways. I actually thought it might have been worse. It had a stank to it when I tore it off.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mudpad said:


> Take his ice cream away 'til he gets it right!



He still hadn't finished cleaning up the mess, I turned around and caught him sitting down and eating ice cream.

Just can't find good help these days.:laughing:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It had a stank to it when I tore it off.


Like dead cabbage?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

"Curves" caught my eye - not what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm glad for the history lesson. Didn't realize mine was made in the same place till I looked on the cast. It says, "Indiana Mach. WKS. Fort Wayne Ind."

This one got some revamping done to it. I believe everything in the mill used to be run off of one of those belt drive systems that went over the ceiling. Electric motor got added. 

Spindle sander is a must with this one. It leaves a pretty rough cut.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Spencer said:


> I'm glad for the history lesson. Didn't realize mine was made in the same place till I looked on the cast. It says, "Indiana Mach. WKS. Fort Wayne Ind."
> 
> This one got some revamping done to it. I believe everything in the mill used to be run off of one of those belt drive systems that went over the ceiling. Electric motor got added.
> 
> Spindle sander is a must with this one. It leaves a pretty rough cut.


Indiana machine works was a re-seller. They bought from other manufacturers and put their tag on them. I have had a few machines come through my shop with that badge on it. 

My buddy is just a dealer, Noble Machinery co. You may find a brass tag from them on a machine. So far i have 5 machines that were rebuilt and sold used through them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Time for ply, move it to my trailer and then trim.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My girls go to gymnastics on tuesday nights, which leaves me and the dude home to get some work done.
> 
> I still can't get him to cut on the right side of the line.


I love that t-shirt!! I'm getting one for my brother-n-law!!:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Indiana machine works was a re-seller. They bought from other manufacturers and put their tag on them. I have had a few machines come through my shop with that badge on it.
> 
> My buddy is just a dealer, Noble Machinery co. You may find a brass tag from them on a machine. So far i have 5 machines that were rebuilt and sold used through them.


Before my yard changed hands, almost all the old equipment was bought and sold back to Noble. There was some crazy big stuff. There was a 36" planer that I'm told could take off an insane amount of material at one point. 

I have never been there but it sounds cool.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tomorrow morning I will run into fort wayne and pick up the azek I need and get this trimmed out.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

That kid is gonna have some priceless memories someday. He'll be thankful when he looks back and sees where he got his work ethic from. Might take a while but it will hit him.

I'm 25. My dad is a plumber. We were out last fall ditching my downspout drainage with the bobcat backhoe. It was 40 degrees. Raining. We both were soaked. Freezing cold. I was laying in tile and my dad was up ahead trenching. The work sucked. Looked up ahead and saw how hard it was for him to get down in the trench to clean the loose dirt. His shoulder was shot from wrenching on crap for all those years. He was hurtin.

It hit me like a brick that he was all tore up because he busted his ass for years putting food on the table and clothes on my back. Had a sense of pride I had never had before for my dad.

Don't know why I typed all that but seeing your son there reminded me of that.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Spencer said:


> I'm glad for the history lesson. Didn't realize mine was made in the same place till I looked on the cast. It says, "Indiana Mach. WKS. Fort Wayne Ind."
> 
> This one got some revamping done to it. I believe everything in the mill used to be run off of one of those belt drive systems that went over the ceiling. Electric motor got added.
> 
> Spindle sander is a must with this one. It leaves a pretty rough cut.


That looks like a Hall & Brown #144 circa 1912-1928....


Nice project D,


B,


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Spencer said:


> That kid is gonna have some priceless memories someday. He'll be thankful when he looks back and sees where he got his work ethic from. Might take a while but it will hit him.
> 
> I'm 25. My dad is a plumber. We were out last fall ditching my downspout drainage with the bobcat backhoe. It was 40 degrees. Raining. We both were soaked. Freezing cold. I was laying in tile and my dad was up ahead trenching. The work sucked. Looked up ahead and saw how hard it was for him to get down in the trench to clean the loose dirt. His shoulder was shot from wrenching on crap for all those years. He was hurtin.
> 
> ...



Thank you!:thumbsup: Kinda hits home.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

blacktop said:


> Thank you!:thumbsup: Kinda hits home.


I'm sure it does. Haven't meant a drywall contractor yet who wasn't busted up. I've got as much respect for you guys as any trade. That is some hard work. :thumbup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Especially if you have the perma-curved tapers' index finger.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I'm sure it does. Haven't meant a drywall contractor yet who wasn't busted up. I've got as much respect for you guys as any trade. That is some hard work. :thumbup:


Yeah drywallers are a tough bunch...wouldn't challenge one to a smoking competition. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I'm sure it does. Haven't meant a drywall contractor yet who wasn't busted up. I've got as much respect for you guys as any trade. That is some hard work. :thumbup:


My dad retired in 08 [semi] After 45 years in the trade. I worked for him side by side for nearly 24 years ..Best friend I've ever had or ever will! :thumbsup: 


'' Don't let the grass grow beneath your feet boys!''

'' Just endure the pain!'' ...Roy Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah drywallers are a tough bunch...wouldn't challenge one to a smoking competition. :laughing:


Or drinking!:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Or drinking!:whistling


Try me son


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It got hot again. Supposed to be 98 tomorrow.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Does the Azek follow the curve better when it's hot? I guess that stuff is pretty limber anyway. Looks good. Now how do you erect that thing?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

How you planning on lifting that off the ground.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mudpad said:


> Does the Azek follow the curve better when it's hot? I guess that stuff is pretty limber anyway. Looks good. Now how do you erect that thing?


The heat helps for sure. The outside curves were fairly easy, the inside curve was the tough one. 



Leo G said:


> How you planning on lifting that off the ground.


I was going to use my buddy's mini excavator, but it lacks reaching the height by about 6 inches. I had a few friends over today and we think if I set my scaffolding on both sides of the stoop on the house, we can pick it up in a few lifts and get it sat on some planks at height. I can actually lift it up and roll it over myself. 

If all else fails, I have another friend with a telehandler, but that requires going to the police department and having traffic rerouted for an hour or so.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Go to a rental house and get a Genie lift. About $35 and it will lift up to 1000 pounds and 16' high.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, like a duct jack. I thought most of them only did #500, but get two if you have to, they don't cost much to rent, and you can put it in your truck bed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Warren said:


> Go to a rental house and get a Genie lift. About $35 and it will lift up to 1000 pounds and 16' high.



I though about that, but there are two steps to get up to the main level and it is the original brick and stone work. Not a lot of room to maneuver.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is what I am working with.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Warren said:


> Go to a rental house and get a Genie lift. About $35 and it will lift up to 1000 pounds and 16' high.



Can you point me to what you are refering to?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

This.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

looks like they make a few from 650 to 1000 pounds. This thing probably weighs 500 pounds tops. My biggest issue is I only have 4' of depth on the top step and it is curved to match the roof.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> looks like they make a few from 650 to 1000 pounds. This thing probably weighs 500 pounds tops. My biggest issue is I only have 4' of depth on the top step and it is curved to match the roof.


I am sure you could rig up something to slide it into place after lifting it. We never used one of these until about two years ago, but have used it three times now and will definitely use it again in the future. You may also be able to rig up some pump jacks there. Even the crappy wood pole variety will be good enough.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Pretty handy in tight spots. We used them installing duct work on several projects with tight conditions. The local United Rental keeps them. 

http://www.genielift.com/en/products/new-equipment/material-lifts/super-hoist/index.htm


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This one will lift it and has a small foot print, might tip into the house though

http://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/equipment.aspx?itemid=0440089&catid=s502


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

The big question is, do you want Blue rental equipment, or Green?:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bending azek crown will not work. It will not wrap around with its spring angle intact, it wants to turn flat. The technical people at Azek are jerk off's.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Did they tell you it would bend that way?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Did they tell you it would bend that way?


3 different people did prior. I should have been known better. 

I have been stripping the paint off the old wood crown.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya, never going to happen. That's why curved crown goes for $50-250/LF


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Ya, never going to happen. That's why curved crown goes for $50-250/LF


Now I have a 16 foot long stick of 6" azek crown that can't be returned due to the two screw holes in it. Now I am 3 hours into stripping the original wood crown and out the 60 bucks for azek crown. 

Using a heat gun when it is 96 out is not my idea of a good time either.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Now I have a 16 foot long stick of 6" azek crown that can't be returned due to the two screw holes in it. Now I am 3 hours into stripping the original wood crown and out the 60 bucks for azek crown.
> 
> Using a heat gun when it is 96 out is not my idea of a good time either.


So is it time to start sh!t talking azek?:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> So is it time to start sh!t talking azek?:laughing:



Just don't call them. Two people from Azek told me that they don't recommend bending any of their mouldings. They said something else too, but I had stopped paying attention half way through. 

Good thing I hadn't set off my burn pile yet, or the originals would have been air pollution.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I feel for you.

That sounds like it really sucks.

Somebody drive this man an iced coffee.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Stave the crown D,....

All is not lost....if you figure out the angle for the cut you can stave the molding along the arc . You could use your Azack molding , tack each piece on , weld the next one to it with PVC cement, tack it in and so forth, sand and paint.....

Seems like a fairly large arc ......not that difficult to do ....

Use some scrap to see how things will fall in place....


Just to give you an idea....http://www.jlconline.com/walls-and-ceilings/making-curved-crown.aspx#




Just a thought,...






B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Stave the crown D,....
> 
> All is not lost....if you figure out the angle for the cut you can stave the molding along the arc . You could use your Azack molding , tack each piece on , weld the next one to it with PVC cement, tack it in and so forth, sand and paint.....
> 
> ...


The original is stripped, sanded, installed and primed. 

Waiting on the temperature to drop and I will put another coat of paint on.

I have done segments before to make a tight turn, but azek sands like crap.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Stave the crown D,....
> 
> All is not lost....if you figure out the angle for the cut you can stave the molding along the arc . You could use your Azack molding , tack each piece on , weld the next one to it with PVC cement, tack it in and so forth, sand and paint.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link!

I had to do that once a couple years ago before I really had any idea what I was doing with crown moulding. It was awful, it took forever, and I did it without knowing how to do it properly mathematically. Turned out really nicely though. hah
Nice to read a good article on how it should have been done.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

With this being an exterior application, I don't think I would want to install the crown in 100 segmented pieces. Keep up the good work Darcy. As long as that old piece of crown was still usable, I would use it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how was the old one done?

Steamed?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Just out of curiosity, how was the old one done?
> 
> Steamed?


There were 4 pieces to make up the whole thing. Cut about the same size as the 2x10 pieces I made for the main part of the frame. Then they probably had a dual spindle shaper with some scary looking slip knives, a collar, a template and free handed them riding on the collars.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Probably large stave sectional construction, radius molder /shaper.....



http://youtu.be/Ln2lINGzz7U


http://youtu.be/hswr06UyxxQ



B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Probably did it with hand planes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Painted.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Worked all night on it did you? Yer boss is a slave driver.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Worked all night on it did you? Yer boss is a slave driver.



I heard yours is too.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya made me go in and paint windows and stops at 9:30. Told me I should be working 2nd shift. I told him to stuff it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Ya made me go in and paint windows and stops at 9:30. Told me I should be working 2nd shift. I told him to stuff it.


Sometimes I get more done at night when I have shop work. Our shop is in an industrial park so I blast the tunes as loud as I need to hear over the machines and get stuff done without interruption!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet project Darcy!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Sometimes I get more done at night when I have shop work. Our shop is in an industrial park so I blast the tunes as loud as I need to hear over the machines and get stuff done without interruption!


Alkyd Primer takes time to dry. I did the front of the windows this morning and was planning on doing the 2nd coat at the end of the day. The little woman texted me that dinner was waffles and bacon and she'd make it when I came home. Until I told her that might be 8pm. So I wrapped up what I was doing and nixed the painting of the windows. 

Went home and had dinner. I decided that I was going to go in, but wanted to be back before 10:30 to watch a show on the tube. Just as I was about to go Darcy called to tell me he was painting his project. Then we talked about his new to him truck. 

I left after that and primed the backside of the 7 windows and primed 28+ window stops.

Tomorrow I will pick up the insulated glass and put the green paint on the windows and stops. Who knows what time it'll be when I do that.

I've got a bunch of different projects going on at once and a 12 hour day is just to short to get things done.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Darcy, everything looks great.

Tom


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Probably large stave sectional construction, radius molder /shaper.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those videos were insane! That looks like what I imagine it looks like when a woodworker goes mad. NEEDS MORE CLAMPS

Wish that was my shop. That's so cool.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Drilling into brick off a 8' ladder sucks. 9 holes, 3 hours later. Now to set my anchors with my hilti epoxy. Then drag the structure off my trailer. I have discovered I am about a 1/2" too narrow.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Drilling into brick off a 8' ladder sucks. 9 holes, 3 hours later. Now to set my anchors with my hilti epoxy. Then drag the structure off my trailer. I have discovered I am about a 1/2" too narrow.


You drill them with a brace n bit?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have discovered I am about a 1/2" too narrow.


1/4" caulk jont each side, you're golden. 

Tom


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Is The radius a 1/4" on the left/right of off dead center....:blink: 



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> You drill them with a brace n bit?


My corded hammer drill and 3 new bits, up 1/8 per bit.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> 1/4" caulk jont each side, you're golden.
> 
> Tom


I can shave the trim on the inside and bach off a screw a bit on the out side. Big issue is the inside, it slips into pockets in the brick. I have a good mason that can help pretty up the out sides.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Is The radius a 1/4" on the left/right of off dead center....:blink:
> 
> B,


1/2" total, 1/4" per side.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My corded hammer drill and 3 new bits, up 1/8 per bit.


Rent/buy the right size drill for the job, I'd have those done in minutes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Rent/buy the right size drill for the job, I'd have those done in minutes.


I have 3 different sized hammer drills, the bigger one is not much fun on a ladder and that was the hardest brick I have ever drilled. 


The 1/4" off on the radius is the least of my concerns now. 

Some how I missed a measurement somewhere and the main curved section is not tall enough. I missed 4" somewhere.

Looks like it will cost me about 225 bucks in more trim and at least a day to get it ready to paint again. 

I looked through all my pictures I took and drawings an I just can't find what or where I missed it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have 3 different sized hammer drills, the bigger one is not much fun on a ladder and that was the hardest brick I have ever drilled.
> 
> 
> The 1/4" off on the radius is the least of my concerns now.
> ...


That sounds like a major screwup. :sad:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The 1/4" off on the radius is the least of my concerns now.
> 
> Some how I missed a measurement somewhere and the main curved section is not tall enough. I missed 4" somewhere.
> 
> ...



Did you get it all the way up there before you caught it?

THAT would suck...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Did you get it all the way up there before you caught it?
> 
> THAT would suck...


No. I found it when I went to bolt new blocks to the house. 

Oh well, stuff happens. I will correct it tomorrow and have it ready to set on Monday.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> That sounds like a major screwup. :sad:


It could be worse. I just can't figure out how or where I missed it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It could be worse. I just can't figure out how or where I missed it.


I think this is on your helper.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> I think this is on your helper.
> 
> Tom


I think I need to have a chat with him.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think I need to have a chat with him.


Just not over ice cream.

Tom


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Crap. Oh well [email protected] happens. Seems like at least one thing happens everyday to me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I went out and dug through my burn pile and drug out a couple pieces that I think were the ones I missed. 

I think the fix will be relatively easy and only set me back one 1x12, one small stick of trim and a 1x6. 

No more ice cream for the help, he must have a faulty tape measure.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I was thinking about your snafu tonight. Have to say, I'm really glad to see I'm not the only one f'ing things up now and then.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I was thinking about your snafu tonight. Have to say, I'm really glad to see I'm not the only one f'ing things up now and then.



It happens. I stopped back by the job after dinner and told them about my mistake. They weren't concerned and knew I would straighten it out and make it look great. At least I can correct my mistake without throwing it away, although I could probably get it done twice as fast the second time.:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I went out and dug through my burn pile and drug out a couple pieces that I think were the ones I missed.
> 
> I think the fix will be relatively easy and only set me back one 1x12, one small stick of trim and a 1x6.
> 
> No more ice cream for the help, he must have a faulty tape measure.


The ole lady always tells me "don't give Grady any popsickles or ice cream until he's proved he's worth the payment". Grady's about your sons age but it's the only thing that keeps his hands away from sharp stuff.

Funny thing is when I used to have guys who worked for me I would have given them ice cream TO USE the sharp stuff.

Seems something always comes up at least once, good carpenters fix it bad carpenters don't find it or hide it. Good on ya for letting the home owners know.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cost me 170 bucks in new materials, I will probably eat two days by the time I get it prepped and painted. 

I am rethinking the genie lift thing. I am going to look for something someone uses to set trusses or something. There is just no room to work if the whole stoop is taken up with a lift.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Touch up paint tomorrow, pull scaffolding and come back when the columns, capitals and ceiling is ready.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I recall the columns and cieling to be done by the owner or someone else. You ended up with that part of the job also?

Looks very nice.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> I recall the columns and cieling to be done by the owner or someone else. You ended up with that part of the job also?
> 
> Looks very nice.
> 
> Tom


The columns are being repaired at the body shop, I helped source new capitals, owner is almost done refinishing the ceiling. I just have to go back and slide the columns in, nail up the ceiling and the trim around it. 

That picture looks good on my phone, I took it to text the owner. She likes to show it off at the attorney's she works for.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hard to tell how it looks with the scaffolding in the way and the picture being taken from so far away. Plus the brick is reacting with the pixels and making a weird pattern. I'll have to trust you that it looks good. 

At least you passed the first requirement, you have a picture. :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's pretty far shutter click you took there D,.....

But from what I can see...


Looks nice...:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> That's pretty far shutter click you took there D,.....
> 
> But from what I can see...
> 
> ...


It was just to send in a text, you guys are such picture whores I figured I would tickle your fancy a little.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I can get a better look on google maps...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Wanna ride a bike?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Huh?


There's an ADD joke with that as the punch line...sorry...everyone was going off topic doggin the photo quality...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Wanna ride a bike?


 An expression used to point out someone's inability to focus on a given task due to Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD).


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> An expression used to point out someone's inability to focus on a given task due to Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD).


Never heard of that one, but it makes perfect sense. To me it's a bit like the phrase "squirell!" 

Like so many of the slang terms, & such, a lot of them start on the west coast. When I was in high school, I used to race slot cars at a high level, & came into a circle of guys in constant contact with west coast racers. They used a lot of slang that I could only use at the track, because no one else around here had heard them before. Today they are common everywhere. The internet has shortend this learning curve dramatically.

Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Capitals will be here in a week, hopefully the columns will be done. Off to go do a little stamped crete and tear off two decks.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice job D:thumbsup: I think that looks great!

Are the colums the sectional aluminum....:blink: I would put 2 solid and flank 2 halves against the wall....but their probably not doing that.....I would surmise...


B,Well done


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Very nice job D:thumbsup: I think that looks great!
> 
> Are the colums the sectional aluminum....:blink:
> 
> B,Well done


Columns are steel. Bases were cast iron and the old capitals were plaster.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

their putting steel columns in.....:blink: why.......so your telling me they are being reused ......?

Are the new capitals resin........:blink: plaster........? your kidding?


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> their putting steel columns in.....:blink: why.......so your telling me they are being reused ......?
> 
> Are the new capitals resin........:blink: plaster........? your kidding?
> 
> B,


Yes, the original columns (steel) are being repaired and put back in, the new capitals are resin. 

I prefer to use as much of the original as possible. Yes, the old capitals were plaster with an iron core. One was still in great shape.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

GTFOH.......?:blink:


Seriously,,,,,,,:blink: come on!


Plaster over cast iron..:blink:.....you sure It isn't the sludge you and I have had to deal with pertaining to our OWWM........:blink:



Not poking at ya, just can't wrap my head around that.....


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, the columns were finally repaired (third person to attempt it) and dropped off at my shop. Now, I had clearly written anything to do with the columns out of the contract, but I guess I don't mind billing for prime, paint and install. 

Almost done priming them, hope to have them painted this weekend. Told them I could install before christmas, but it would be an extra charge to change my schedule to fit them in.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You shyster you


----------

